# When will it be released in Canada?



## TarisWerewolf

I want to ask my favourite Finnish band when their newest album, Utu, will be released in Canada. My guess is:

_Milloin Utu-levy julkistetaan Kanadassa?




_


----------



## Gavril

TarisWerewolf said:


> I want to ask my favourite Finnish band when their newest album, Utu, will be released in Canada. My guess is:
> 
> _Milloin Utu-levy julkistetaan Kanadassa?
> _



Based on Google, the verb _julkaista _is more common than _julkistaa _when talking about a record release. So, I'd suggest replacing _julkistetaan _with _julkaistaan_.


----------



## sakvaka

If you replace _julkistetaan_ with _julkaistaan_, your sentence will be perfect. Another alternative would be _Milloin Utu-levy tulee myyntiin Kanadassa?_


----------



## TarisWerewolf

Thanks for the advice! Now I just have two questions:
1. what's the difference between _julkistaa_ and _julkaista_?
2. Sakvaka, how does what you suggested differ in meaning from _Milloin Utu-levy julkaistaan Kanadassa?_


----------



## Gavril

TarisWerewolf said:


> 1. what's the difference between _julkistaa_ and _julkaista_?



Based on my dictionary (WSOY English-Finnish-English), and my limited experience with Finnish, _julkaista _seems more common when there is a specific, formal process of publishing something -- for example, printing and distributing a book/newspaper, or pressing and distributing a record.
_
julkistaa _seems to have a more general meaning of "make public". My dictionary has the examples, _julkistaa __voittajien nimet _"publish the names of the winners" and _julkistaa tulokset _"make the results (of a survey, etc.) public". As far as I know, the sentences with _julkistaa_ don't imply a specific process of publication, or at least they don't imply it as strongly as _julkaista.
_
Finns, please let us know if there's anything to add, or anything wrong about what I just wrote.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Finns, please let us know if there's anything to add, or anything wrong about what I just wrote.


It all looks fine with me.  I might add that the object of "julkaista" can often be bought somewhere.

_Hänen kirjansa julkaistaan ensi kuussa.
Hänen ensimmäinen runokokoelmansa julkaistiin vuonna 1958._

But:
_Uusi asemakaava julkistetaan pian.
Onko voittajien nimet jo julkistettu?
_Personally I think "julkaista" would work in these sentences as well even though "julkistaa" is my preference. Those with expert knowledge may disagree.

GOM


----------

